# Are Spider Plants safe for Sulcata enclosure?



## Courtney760 (Mar 11, 2020)

I have am starting an outdoor garden full of flowers and grasses among other things for my Sulcatas diet. But I wanted to put a hardy plant inside of his enclosure to add some color and make it more lively. Are spider plants safe for Sulcatas if they try to eat them?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 11, 2020)

Is yes...good enough.

From the Tortoise Table:


*Common Name: *Spider Plant
*Latin Name:* _Chlorophytum comosum_
*Family Name: *Liliaceae
There is no record of toxicity so as part of a varied diet there should be no problems, and this is one of the plants that you might consider planting in the tortoise's indoor enclosure.


----------



## Charlie's pal (Mar 11, 2020)

I was just reading that on the Tortoise Table as well. I know your picture of the plant is for illustration sake but I have learned from others on this site that the perlite (the little white balls in potting soil) are not good for your tortoise if ingested.


----------



## Courtney760 (Mar 11, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> Is yes...good enough.
> 
> From the Tortoise Table:
> 
> ...



Thank you. I saw something called an Ocean Spider plant that blooms white flowers. Is it safe to say those wouldn’t be toxic as well?


----------



## Courtney760 (Mar 11, 2020)

Charlie's pal said:


> I was just reading that on the Tortoise Table as well. I know your picture of the plant is for illustration sake but I have learned from others on this site that the perlite (the little white balls in potting soil) are not good for your tortoise if ingested.



Yes, I have made sure that everything I’m planting in and outside of the enclosure is planted in organic, food-grade soil. I’m also starting everything from seeds because I just don’t trust what stores use and would never want to risk his health.


----------



## Charlie's pal (Mar 11, 2020)

Courtney760 said:


> Thank you. I saw something called an Ocean Spider plant that blooms white flowers. Is it safe to say those wouldn’t be toxic as well?


Maybe Maro2Bear will confirm this but I believe I saw the leaf and flower symbol when I looked up spider plant on the Tortoise Table.


----------



## Courtney760 (Mar 11, 2020)

Charlie's pal said:


> Maybe Maro2Bear will confirm this but I believe I saw the leaf and flower symbol when I looked up spider plant on the Tortoise Table.



Thank you. Can you point me in the direction of the Tortoise Table please? Is it a thread on here or a different site?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 11, 2020)

Remember...Sulcata are not going to cooperate with any interior design work...If you plant spider plants (or any plants) in their enclosure not in a pot, they will trample it into the ground, and eat what's left...so don't go for pretty...expect all will be destroyed...


----------



## Markw84 (Mar 11, 2020)

Courtney760 said:


> Thank you. Can you point me in the direction of the Tortoise Table please? Is it a thread on here or a different site?


www.thetortoisetable.org.uk


----------



## Courtney760 (Mar 11, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> Remember...Sulcata are not going to cooperate with any interior design work...If you plant spider plants (or any plants) in their enclosure not in a pot, they will trample it into the ground, and eat what's left...so don't go for pretty...expect all will be destroyed...



Lol!! Yes, I’ve already figured that was a large possibility. I’m planning on planting it in a terra cotta pot and placing it behind his hide. He hasn’t hatched yet (expected to hatch 5/21) so I’m hoping to get at least a month or 2 in of satisfying my OCD before he gets big enough to climb his hide. I was also thinking of planting some wheat grass seeds in patches through his closed chamber enclosure. I’m using repti-bark and might get some coconut coir to mix in when I soak the bark to help keep the humidity up more. Would I be able to successfully grow grass that way? Or only in soil?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 11, 2020)

Those are great plants.
Large ones have a tight base that is trample resistant and the leaves are long, making a wide, fluffy, shady bush.
The adult plants are also really sturdy with no need for fertilizer and little need for water. They also don't appear to get eaten by my tortoises or by insects.


----------



## Courtney760 (Mar 11, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Those are great plants.
> Large ones have a tight base that is trample resistant and the leaves are long, making a wide, fluffy, shady bush.
> The adult plants are also really sturdy with no need for fertilizer and little need for water. They also don't appear to get eaten by my tortoises or by insects.


Do you plant them in the substrate or a pot? Trample resistant is a good thing! I was going to plant them in a pot, but if I can get away with planting in the substrate that would be even better.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 11, 2020)

Courtney760 said:


> Do you plant them in the substrate or a pot? Trample resistant is a good thing! I was going to plant them in a pot, but if I can get away with planting in the substrate that would be even better.


Planting them in an indoor enclosure will be tricky because of the limited surface area. Most tortoises walk primarily around the perimeters of the enclosure. So keeping plants in the very center can work. Maybe leave them potted and see how it goes.
Since they cost like $4, replacing one or two every few months isn't very painful.
Outdoors, in a very large enclosure, they have a much better chance. And with a huge amount of room, a tortoise might actually walk around it. Instead of plowing through it.


----------



## Markw84 (Mar 11, 2020)

I use potted plants in the indoor enclosures. The used are big enough and heavy enough to stay in place yet the overhanging fronds allow for cover and browsing. For my adult stars I use hanging plants and hand so the bottom of the pot is just above shell height. They can reach the fronds of spider, pothos, and wandering jew that all overhang and do well in indoor enclosures. The maze of pots gives an interesting path the tortoise gets to wander through - so all are far enough apart to let the tortoise have a path through. Also gives lots of sight barriers when a small group is in the enclosure. This is just 1/2 the enclosure, the other 1/2 is more open with plants around edges and feeding and water places in middle.


----------



## Courtney760 (Mar 11, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Planting them in an indoor enclosure will be tricky because of the limited surface area. Most tortoises walk primarily around the perimeters of the enclosure. So keeping plants in the very center can work. Maybe leave them potted and see how it goes.
> Since they cost like $4, replacing one or two every few months isn't very painful.
> Outdoors, in a very large enclosure, they have a much better chance. And with a huge amount of room, a tortoise might actually walk around it. Instead of plowing through it.


 Good to know! Right now I’m just working on a closed chamber enclosure in a 48”L x 24”H storage tub. My new baby Sully isn’t expected to hatch until 5/21. So I had just planned on putting 1, maybe 2, small plants in there. I don’t want to take up too much wandering room. But I did just purchase a plastic 4.5’ kiddie pool for his outdoor enclosure for when I bring out to sun bathe. That’s where I’m going to put more of a variety. I’m going to be working on a very large indoor closed chamber for when he outgrows the initial one when he’s presumably 2-3 months old depending on how fast he grows.

What would be a safe substrate for him to where I would also be able to grow some grass for him to graze on in his outdoor enclosure?


----------



## Courtney760 (Mar 11, 2020)

I love


Markw84 said:


> I use potted plants in the indoor enclosures. The used are big enough and heavy enough to stay in place yet the overhanging fronds allow for cover and browsing. For my adult stars I use hanging plants and hand so the bottom of the pot is just above shell height. They can reach the fronds of spider, pothos, and wandering jew that all overhang and do well in indoor enclosures. The maze of pots gives an interesting path the tortoise gets to wander through - so all are far enough apart to let the tortoise have a path through. Also gives lots of sight barriers when a small group is in the enclosure. This is just 1/2 the enclosure, the other 1/2 is more open with plants around edges and feeding and water places in middle.
> 
> View attachment 287797


I love all of the green! When I create his bigger indoor enclosure in a few months I’m definitely going to incorporate more plants. But since he’s just going to be a hatchling and his enclosure is a decent sized storage tub I’m trying to add some green, but also make sure he has optimal room to roam as well.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 11, 2020)

Courtney760 said:


> Lol!! Yes, I’ve already figured that was a large possibility. I’m planning on planting it in a terra cotta pot and placing it behind his hide. He hasn’t hatched yet (expected to hatch 5/21) so I’m hoping to get at least a month or 2 in of satisfying my OCD before he gets big enough to climb his hide. I was also thinking of planting some wheat grass seeds in patches through his closed chamber enclosure. I’m using repti-bark and might get some coconut coir to mix in when I soak the bark to help keep the humidity up more. Would I be able to successfully grow grass that way? Or only in soil?


I like your outlook a lot...I grow cat grass in the substrate...


----------

